# Dog accessories and Equipment for sale



## Jerryberry (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi there
I have for sale stock from my dog training business which i have just closed. Selling as a job lot. Items include leads, collars, headcollars, training discs, treat bags, selection of nyla bones plus other items. If you are interested please message me. Thanks


----------

